# Afrikaans: It's been almost a week since you left and you still haven't shown signs of life



## btronic

Hola, necesito traducir esta frase al afrikaans!! Millones de gracias si alguien me ayuda...

"Hace casi un mes que te fuiste y aún no has dado señales de vida. Bien!! No lo esperaba de ti, pero bueno saberlo. Disfruta!"


----------



## Khalo

If you don't get any help, I would be able to translate it - if it's translated into English first. Some meaning might get lost in translation.
Hope there's an Afrikaans/Spanish speaker...


----------



## panjabigator

Translation:  "It's been almost a week since you left and you still haven't shown signs of life.  Fine!!  I didn't expect this from you, but it's good to know.  Enjoy"


----------



## Khalo

Hope it will help, note that '_Reg so!'_ could be replaced with the English 'Fine!', as it is commonly used.
Dit is al amper 'n week vandat jy weg is en jy het nog steeds geen teken van lewe gegee nie. _Reg so!_ Ek het dit nie van jou verwag nie, maar dit is goed om te weet. Geniet dit


----------



## btronic

Ohhh, thank u very much!!! 

The next time I will try write it in english first!! 

Byeeeeee...


----------



## ezinsinistu

It's not a week, but a month!


----------



## Khalo

"Dit is al amper 'n *maand* vandat jy weg is en jy het nog steeds geen teken van lewe gegee nie. _Reg so!_ Ek het dit nie van jou verwag nie, maar dit is goed om te weet. Geniet dit"

I'm slightly curious about the use of this phrase. Angry at somebody?


----------



## btronic

haha!! Yes, angry with an afrikaan friend!! He was very close to us before come back to Southafrica. We sent to him emails, by facebook, etc, but he doesn't answer when he has internet and one friend saw him online one day!! He was like my brother here and I expected more of him, minimum after one month to ask how am I!!  But nothing!! For me is sad!! 

By the way, in the end I sent it with "week" when was "month", but not problem, have the same meaning!! 

Thanks a lot for everything!!  ...and excuse my english!!


----------



## panjabigator

ezinsinistu said:


> It's not a week, but a month!



Whoops.  Thanks!


----------

